# Fort Pitt:



## RDeeds (Aug 30, 2008)

Any News on the open & derby


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Only 4 to second for the derby.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Really ?

john


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Derby 1st-11, 2nd--8, 3rd--5
Open callbacks to H2O blind: 4,6,11,15,18,24,26,27,30,31,34,35,36,37,38,40,41,44


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Good going, George and Josie! 
LL


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 4th series--4,6,11,15,24,26,27,30,36,38,40,41,44

Amat. 2nd series--1,4,5,6,10,11,12,13,14,16,19,20,23,24,29,30,31,33,35,36,40,43,44


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th. 
5, 12, 14, 19, 20, 23, 24, 29, 33, 40, 43.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Good Luck, Breck!!!!

Vikki


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to John Lash for his Derby WIN! Good things do happen to good people.


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Qualifying Results

1st - A Small Libation O/John Jenkins H/Larry Huskey
2nd - BK Peyton O/H Bob Tosadori
3rd - Yellow Dog Farms Mad About Quack O/H Doug Trautman
4th - TTR's Idaho Spud MH O/Phil Hines & Shannon Wood H/Shannon Wood
RJ - CK's Last Bird O/H Jeff Adams
J - Skywatch Cowboy O/H Ray Vreeland


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Job Larry and Liby!!!! Nice second Bob and Peyton!!!
Joe


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

No Word on the Open or the Am?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Alan Pleasant won the Open with Jerry Wilkes' Hawk
Alan Pleasant got Second with Nancy Campbell's Lincoln 

Chad Baker won the AM with Grady. 

I do not know any other placements.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congratulations to John Lash for his Derby WIN! Good things do happen to good people.


Congratulations to John!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Chad and Grady! Looks like you will be heading to Klamath with a little momentum on your side.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sabireley said:


> Alan Pleasant won the Open with Jerry Wilkes' Hawk
> Alan Pleasant got Second with Nancy Campbell's Lincoln


 
Open 

3rd Mark Fredrick

4th Jim Dorboek


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats Chad and Grady!!!! Best of luck at the National Amateur!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

all right GMAN.........Congrats Chad ......


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Desire Dogs said:


> Great Job Larry and Liby!!!! Nice second Bob and Peyton!!!
> Joe


Thanks Joe,

Also thanks for the fast shipping on the new holding blind.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jim and Rocka on your 4th in the Open!!

Andy


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great job Larry and Libby! By the way, this is the second "HAS BEEN" of mine, that you took to the BLUE.......


----------

